# Neues Layout vom Anglerboard



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo liebe Anglerboard-Mitglieder,
wie ihr sicherlich schon gesehen habt, haben wir das Board in einen 
neuen Rahmen gesteckt.

Mit nun knapp 10 Jahren hat das Anglerboard ein für Webseiten wahrhaft 
biblisches Alter erreicht.

In dieser Zeit wurden nach und nach immer wieder kleine Komponenten 
eingebaut, welche größtenteils von uns selbst programmiert wurden und 
welche zum Teil eben auch schon sehr alt waren und damit z.T. technisch 
nicht mehr aktuell waren.

Wir haben nun den ersten Schritt getan, und ein neues System im 
Hintergrund geschaffen, welches uns in der redaktionellen Arbeit viele 
Arbeitsabläufe nun einfacher, unkomplizierter und schneller erledigen 
lässt. Ein Nebenprodukt der Systemumstellung, und im Prinzip das einzige 
was im Moment den Betrieb im Forum betrifft ist das längst überfällige 
neue Layout.

Das bedeutet dann auch neben dem einfacheren arbeiten für uns für die Besucher eine zeitgemäßere und einfachere Navigation und zudem sollte das ganze System dadurch schneller werden.

Wir haben bewusst versucht, uns soweit wie möglich an das bisherige 
Layout anzulehnen - um euch den Umstieg etwas leichter zu machen. (Auch wenn wir selbstverständlich wissen, dass man das Gewohnte nur ungern aufgibt!)

Es wird noch ein paar Tage dauern bis alle Komponenten z.B. Bannertausch usw. komplett in das neue System integriert sind und alle Styles angepasst sind.

Die Arbeiten werden bis ca. 31.12 abgeschlossen sein. Ab dann sollte 
alles reibungslos funktionieren.

Das Forum als solches hat während dieser Zeit *keine 
Funktionseinschränkungen*!

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutierren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=172038


----------

